# Schaltschrankbau modernisieren



## rogseut (6 August 2013)

Hallo

Suche nach Tipps wie wir den Schaltschrankbau effizienter und schneller gestallten können.

*Ist Situation:*

wir bauen
-  ca. 50 kleine Schaltschränke in Serie mit einem FU, einer kleinen V200  VIPA CPU, 2 Not-Aus Relais, einem Sicherheitsrelais und 6 Schützen   Maße: 300x650
- ca. 20 Schaltschränke in Serie jedoch mit Varianten und Optionen Maße: ca.800x1000, SPS, 313C, 2-3 FU´s
- ca. 30 Schaltschränke in einzel Fertigung Maße: 1000x1500

E-Pläne kommen in gedruckter Form
Wir verdrahten manuell, Querschnitte meist 0,5 und 1,5
für den Schaltschrankaufbau benutzen wir selbstschneidende Schrauben
ca. 80% Käfigzugfeder 20% Schraubklemmen


*Angedachte Verbesserungen*
- Abisolieren und Adernendhülsen automatisieren       
      Hat jemand einen Tipp welche Maschinen hier gut sind????

- Schrauber für die Schraubverbindungen an den Sicherungen und an den Schützen
     Was ist hier sinnvoll worauf ist zu achten???

- Grundplatten automatisiert Bohren
      Wir haben Dreh und Frässmaschinen evtl. diese einsätzen um die  Grundplatten zu Bohren und die Gewinde für die Umrichter zu schneiden.
     Leider haben wir immer nur max. 1-2 Grundplatten im Lager von den Serienschränken


Weitere Vorschläge erwünscht !!!!


----------



## UniMog (6 August 2013)

Das ist schwer..... für richtig gute Maschinen mußt du viel viel größere Mengen an Serie machen.

Für sowas in der Art........ http://www.steinhauer.de/

Hab mir mal eine mittlere gebraucht aus 2009 für nette 52.000 euro anbieten lassen und nicht gekauft weil ich für das Geld lange schrauben kann
und wir nicht genug Serie bauen.

Bei einzel Fertigung muß am besten die Info aus dem CAE Programm kommen bei Dir als pdf.... geht das schlecht

Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (6 August 2013)

Montageplatten kannst du auch fertig gebohrt beziehen.
Die meisten Schaltschrankhersteller bieten das als Dienstleistung an. Ist vielleicht noch billiger als das selber zu machen.
Kanäle, Schienen und Bauteilebezeichnungenvorfertigen bringt auch einiges an Ersparnis.
Schütze und MSS gibt es auch in Käfigzugfeder ... Das spart auch.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## UniMog (6 August 2013)

Nur mal als Beispiel

Motorschutzschalter 

3RV1011-1AA15 mit Schraubklemmen      74,50 
3RV1011-1AA25 mit Federzugklemme      75,60

macht 1,10 euro ......... na ich weiß nicht ob die Zeitersparnis bei 6 Schrauben so groß ist.........
Und das ist bei fast allen Herstellern so das Federzugklemmen mehr kosten.

Um hier noch was zu sparen sollte man sich auf den reinen Arbeitsablauf konzentrieren und den optimieren.
Aber wie gesagt bei den kleinen Mengen ist auch nicht die extreme Zeitersparnis drin und man sollte lieber versuchen immer saubere Arbeit 
und gute Qualität zu liefern.


----------



## Nordischerjung (6 August 2013)

Moin,

Akku abisoliere

Das Ding soll im September erscheinen. Vielleicht ist das ja etwas für euch. Ich hab damit auch schon
Geliebäugelt. Soll aber wohl irgendwas bei 1500,-€ kosten


----------



## UniMog (6 August 2013)

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Akku abisoliere
> 
> ...



Jo hab das Gerät auch auf der Messe gesehen....... aber nur mit den 1500 Euro ist es auch nicht getan..... war es nicht so das die Aderendhülsen auch mehr kosten als "normal" 
Ich meine das der Typ auf der Messe sowas erzählt hat.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 August 2013)

UniMog schrieb:


> ..... war es nicht so das die Aderendhülsen auch mehr kosten als "normal"...


Mit Sicherheit!


----------



## Boxy (7 August 2013)

Ich würde erst einmal die Zeiten aufnehmen, wie lange man für die einzelnen Schränke benötigt!
Dann kann man sich mal Gedanken darüber machen, wo es sich zu investieren lohnt und wo nicht.

Auch kommt es darauf an, wieviele Leute daran arbeiten usw. Also mal das ganze Thema mit Arbeitsvorbereitung usw.
Dann mal die Gegenüberstellung Schraubtechnik mit Federzug und Kosten - Nutzen errechnen ...

Angebot einholen wegen Montageblatten welche schon Vorgefertigt sind, ggf. Metalbauer um die Ecke anfragen usw.


----------



## Blockmove (7 August 2013)

UniMog schrieb:


> 3RV1011-1AA15 mit Schraubklemmen      74,50
> 3RV1011-1AA25 mit Federzugklemme      75,60



Das sind die Listenpreise ... Wer zahlt die schon?

Falls Siemens MSS und Schötze eingesetzt werden, dann sind vielleicht auch die fertigen Verbraucherabzweige interessant.
Damit spart man auch Verdrahtungsaufwand.

Ausserdem sehe ich bei auch beim Einkauf ein Potential.
Kauf mal die Jahres-Stückzahlen an. Da gibt es ordentliche Rabatte.
D.h. nicht, dass du alles auf einmal nehmen musst. Du verpflichtest dich nur xx-Stück im Jahr zu beziehen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 August 2013)

Für diese Schaltschrankgrößen ist das Tafelsystem von Lütze sehr geeignet.


----------



## UniMog (7 August 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Das sind die Listenpreise ... Wer zahlt die schon?
> 
> Falls Siemens MSS und Schötze eingesetzt werden, dann sind vielleicht auch die fertigen Verbraucherabzweige interessant.
> Damit spart man auch Verdrahtungsaufwand.
> ...



OK dann mal mit % ...........

3RV1011-1AA15 mit Schraubklemmen  35,38 EUR 
3RV1011-1AA25 mit Federzugklemme  35,91 EUR 

macht aber immer noch 53 cent.... aber egal
Auf Schaltgeräte gibt es auch bei Jahres-Stückzahl nicht mehr oder viel mehr an % außer bei richtig viel......aber Du machst keinen Einkauf oder ?

Fertige Verbraucherabzweige sind gut aber leider auch wieder mit mehr Kosten verbunden.

Ich finde immer das die Firmen wie Phoenix,Siemen oder Eaton damit gutes Geld verdienen aber unter dem Strich für den Schaltschrankbauer nicht viel rum 
kommt auf alle Fälle nicht der Löwenanteil.
Ich weiß nicht wie es bei euch ist aber unsere Kunden möchten trotz Federzugklemmen immer noch Aderendhülsen haben und hier wäre der größte Teil der Zeiteinsparung.

Die meiste Einsparung laut meinem Siemens Vertreter hab ich dank dem TIA Portal *ROFL*..... lach 30% ... deshalb hab ich dieses Jahr 12 Urlaubstage mehr


----------



## rogseut (22 Oktober 2013)

Also vielen dank erst mal für die vielen Tipps. Das mit dem Lütze System war ein guter Tipp! Jedoch haben wir diese bei den Serienschränken bereits fast 10 Jahre mit Erfolg im Einsatz. Ich habe euren Rat mal befolgt und die Zeiten aufgenommen. 

*Zeitfresser Nummer 1* Einzelfertigung

Ergebnis: Einzelfertigung 25h pro Schrank in 10er Serie 10h

Leider konnte dies auch nach langen Diskussionen nicht Umgesetzt werden.
Fertigungsleiter ist der Meinung das zu viel Material ( Kapital ) gebunden wird.

*Zeitfresser Nummer 2 *war fehlende Komponenten bei Baubeginn.

ca. 20-40% der Zeit geht bei hinter herlaufen von Teilen drauf


*auf Platz Nummer 3* die Schaltplanstruktur bzw. Übersichtlichkeit,

geschätzte 10%

Leider kann ich an allen drei Stellen nicht viel machen :-( also lass ich alles wies ist.
Wenn es wieder Diskussionen um Einsparungen geht weiß ich ja wo wir Potential haben.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Oktober 2013)

Trotzdem noch ein Ansatz, du hast da ja Schütze verbaut, wenn dieses
Kleine Motorstarter bis 4KW sind, könntest du dir mal die Elektronischen
Starter von Phönix anschauen, die sind preislich und verdrahtungstechnisch
der absolute Hammer.


----------



## rogseut (22 Oktober 2013)

Danke für den Tipp. Jedoch liebäugle ich mit dem 3RM1 von Siemens.
Das einzige was dem fehlt ist meiner Meinung nach ein öffner Kontakt als Rückführung für Not-Haltekreis.

Aber sonst geiles Teil


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 Oktober 2013)

rogseut schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. Jedoch liebäugle ich mit dem 3RM1 von Siemens.
> Das einzige was dem fehlt ist meiner Meinung nach ein öffner Kontakt als Rückführung für Not-Haltekreis..


Die Dinger sind für so etwas wahrscheinlich garnicht geeignet. Somit kannst du getrost auf den Rückführkontakt verzichten.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Oktober 2013)

rogseut schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. Jedoch liebäugle ich mit dem 3RM1 von Siemens.
> Das einzige was dem fehlt ist meiner Meinung nach ein öffner Kontakt als Rückführung für Not-Haltekreis.
> 
> Aber sonst geiles Teil



Ja auch gut, aber brauchst du diese Rückführung. Mann könnte es doch ähnliche
betrachten wie den Safety Eingang vom FU.


----------



## Matze001 (22 Oktober 2013)

Wir haben die Phönix Motorstarter auch im Einsatz.

Die sind:

Motorschutz (Sicherung für den Leitungsschutz natürlich notwendig, es kann aber eine für eine Gruppe Motorstarter sein)
Sanftstarter
Wendeschützschaltung
und Safety-Abschaltung 

das ganze für etwa 100€ Liste bei 2,6A Nennstrom ist ne ziemlich faire Geschichte!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## rogseut (17 April 2015)

Hab jetzt das mit dem 3RM1 umgesetzt läuft prima. Die gibt es nämlich jetzt auch als savety Variante.  Eigensicher znd benötigt keine Rückführung. Spart Platz Zeit und Geld.


----------



## Blockmove (18 April 2015)

rogseut schrieb:


> Hab jetzt das mit dem 3RM1 umgesetzt läuft prima. Die gibt es nämlich jetzt auch als savety Variante.  Eigensicher znd benötigt keine Rückführung. Spart Platz Zeit und Geld.



So langsam nervt mich Siemens ... Da muss man aus dem Forum erfahren, dass Siemens auch sowas hat.
Die Teile sehen interessant aus, Vorallem zusammen mit dem Einspeisesystem.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 April 2015)

Ich habe da von Phönix auf Siemens umgestellt


----------



## Blockmove (18 April 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich habe da von Phönix auf Siemens umgestellt



Ich werd die Teile am Montag bei uns vorstellen.
Sind für viele Anwendungen ideal

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## MSB (18 April 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich habe da von Phönix auf Siemens umgestellt


Darf man fragen warum?
Oder hast du Angst das sich die ohne den Umsatz die TIA-Entwicklung nicht mehr leisten können *ROFL*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 April 2015)

MSB schrieb:


> Darf man fragen warum?



Ich weiß es garnicht mehr... ich glaub ich werd alt.
Das hatte irgend etwas mit Vorschriften oder Norm zu tun, was
Phönix nicht hatte. An den Preis musste Siemens erst schrauben,
da wurde so lange die Hose runter gelassen, bis wir es zum gleichen
Preis wie bei Phönix bekommen haben.

Ich muss mal Montag einen Kollegen fragen, obwohl der ist auch nicht
viel jünger.




MSB schrieb:


> Oder hast du Angst das sich die ohne den Umsatz die TIA-Entwicklung nicht mehr leisten können *ROFL*



Haben die den schon mit der Entwicklung angefangen, zur Zeit
liefern die doch irgend etwas aus.


----------



## Gleichstromer (20 April 2015)

Um nochmal auf den Schaltschrankbau zurückzukommen, bei mehreren identischen Anlagen fertigt unser Schaltschrankbauer Montageplatten, Schranktüren usw. auf seinen leichten CNC-Maschinen. Wir selbst haben eine kleine Maschine zum gravieren und zur Bearbeitung von Kunststoff-Gehäusen, Kühlkörpern etc.

Gruß
Gleichstromer


----------



## flubber (20 April 2015)

wir haben die Produktion schon seit längerem Ausgelagert. http://www.enzmann.de/technik-produkte/prototypen.html .
das kam für uns echt günstiger. Auch schon mal daran gedacht?


----------



## WL7001 (20 April 2015)

flubber schrieb:


> wir haben die Produktion schon seit längerem Ausgelagert. http://www.enzmann.de/technik-produkte/prototypen.html .
> das kam für uns echt günstiger. Auch schon mal daran gedacht?



Ist ja lustig, dein Wohnort und die Firma liegen ja nur 35km auseinander. Ein Schelm, der an Werbung in eigener Sache denkt.

Außerdem geht es hier um Schaltschrankbau, nicht um Leiterplatten.


----------



## Matze001 (20 April 2015)

Ich wohne auch in der nähe vieler großer Firmen... arbeite ich deshalb bei allen? Cool gleich mal meine Gehaltschecks einsammeln gehen...

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 April 2015)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Ich wohne auch in der nähe vieler großer Firmen... arbeite ich deshalb bei allen? Cool gleich mal meine Gehaltschecks einsammeln gehen...
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Marcel



Du musst aber erst eine Firma benennen


----------



## flubber (28 April 2015)

naja ist ja logisch.. ich hab meine Geschäftspartner gerne um mich  was bringt es mir wenn ich immer 500 km fahren muss falls mal ein Problem oder dergleichen auftritt. Also darf ich keine Firma aus meiner Nähe nutzen?


----------



## winnman (28 April 2015)

Wir haben ganz in der Nähe (ca. 5km) unseren Schaltschrankbauer (der macht vor allem den Stahlbau, bietet aber auch die komplette Verdrahtung, . . . an.)

Wir verdrahten aber fast alle Steuerschränke selbst, viele auch mit Auszubildenden. Durch den Schaltschrankbau lernen die Monteure und Lehrlinge sehr viel.

Wir sind allerdings kein Produktionsbetrieb sonder ein "kummunaler Betrieb" mit eigenen Kraftwerken, Gasversorgung, E-Versorgung, Wasserversorgung, Verkehr und Internetanbieter.

Es wird vor allem der laufende Austausch/Erneuerung der Leittechniken, . . . selbst durchgeführt. Bei großen Projekten (Erneuerung der kompletten Leittechnik eines Kraftwerks, . . .) wird das meist dann fast komplett fremd Vergeben und wir machen dann die Ausschreibung, Projektierung, . . . , eigene Arbeitsleistung vor Ort ist dann meist das Anklemmen und gemeinsam die IBS.

Unsere Abteilung dient auch als Ausbildungsstätte (hier werden die Ausgelernten Auszubildenden und aufgenommene Facharbeiter) dann in mehreren Jahren an unseren eigenen Anlagen fit gemacht die dann zu anderen Bereichen (Kraftwerke, . . .) als Betriesführer, . . . wechseln.


----------



## Schauf (12 Juni 2015)

Hallo 
zu Aderendhülsen anbringen/kontaktieren.

Wenn sich die Stückzahl der Einzeldrähte lohnt gibt es bei Zoller+Fröhlich Tischgeräte die automatisch abisolieren und die Hülse aufcrimpen.

Stimmt die Logistikplaung und steht eine Drahtliste zur Verfügung kann das Ganze auch vollautomatisch (mit komax Automaten) erfolgen.

Schauf


----------



## rogseut (8 Mai 2017)

*Update*

Also lange ist es her und möchte euch wieder auf den neuesten Stand bringen.
Haben inzwischen seit 2 Jahren auf E-Plan P8 umgestellt.

Werkstattaustattung:
-Phoenix Contact Etikettendrucker fÃ¼r BMK, Hinweisschilder usw.
-Hutschienenschneider
-Phoenix Contact Crimpfox  nach einer kurzen eingewöhungszeit inzwischen lieblingsspielzeug der Verdrahter.


*Erfahrungen:*
*Phoenix Contact Etikettendrucker*
+viele Materialien
+automatisiertes Drucken


- DruckqualitÃ¤t immer mal wieder schlecht ca. 5%
- Nachdrucken einzelner BMKs aufwendig (fehlende, verklebte oder bei schlechter druckqualitÃ¤t)
- Suche der passenden BMKÂ´s kann schon mal dauern
_
Unter dem Strich gefÃ¼hlt kein Zeitvorteil gegenÃ¼ber P-Touch_


*Hutschienenschneider HÃ¤wa*
+sauberer Schnitt
+Zeitersparniss gegenÃ¼ber sÃ¤gen und feilen

-Anschaffungspreis

*EPLAN P8
*+Genauigkeit der Pläne hat enorm zugenommen
(als Kennzahl nenne ich mal die Seitenzahl
früher 40 Seiten Schaltplan inkl. Bauteilliste,
heute 350 Seiten Schaltplan inkl. Bauteilliste, Klemmenplan, Inhaltsverzeichniss, Maschinenübersicht, Busübersichten, Pneumatik, Hydraulikpläne usw.

+Zeitersparniss im Servicefall da alles genau definiert ist
+Zeitersparniss beim Verdrahten
+Normgerecht
+Zeitersparniss bei der Bauteildatenbank da vieles von den Herstellern bereitgestellt wird

-hoher Anschaffungspreis
-hohe Wartungskosteten


----------



## santacrews (9 Mai 2017)

Wo ich gelernt habe, hatten wir einen CF3000 von Phoenix Contact.
Das ging schon gut vorwärts damit.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNrgurnqsxk


----------



## rogseut (11 Mai 2017)

Preis ist zu hoch für die paar Adern, je Schrank ca. 30 bis 150 Ader enden mit Hülse und 40 Schränken. Ständiger Wechsel von einfach und zwillingshülsen. Leider für uns nichts. Haben die Crimpfox von Phoenix die bringt was gerade bei kleinen Stückzahlen


----------

